# Sub for others in RI/Mass?



## Diggerd (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking for info on possibly being a sub for larger snow removal company. I've gotten some calls to move/stack piles with my skid steer but am to busy hauling snow out of lots. I see Case Snow and ice has a lot of the bigger contracts in the ri mass area.


----------

